# What do I need to get into USC



## SPENSER (Sep 2, 2003)

What do I need to get into USC's film school. How good do my grades have to be? Im looking for an undergrad program. Does a portfolio help a little? Im serious-- what do I need(EXACTLY) to get into USC film school?

a 4.0 ? 4.5 ? Just a really good portfolio?

HELP ME!


----------



## SPENSER (Sep 2, 2003)

What do I need to get into USC's film school. How good do my grades have to be? Im looking for an undergrad program. Does a portfolio help a little? Im serious-- what do I need(EXACTLY) to get into USC film school?

a 4.0 ? 4.5 ? Just a really good portfolio?

HELP ME!


----------



## Hoeks (Sep 3, 2003)

I believe USC is looking more for excellent grades, very good SATs, great reccomendations and awesome essays than a good portfolio...in fact, I do not even think you will be able to send them a film...


----------



## SPENSER (Sep 3, 2003)

I'll never fulfill my dreams.


----------



## Hoeks (Sep 3, 2003)

why is that? because of the grades? then do the same I did, go to a middle class college, study for one year REALLY hard, get a 4.0 and go to USC, UCLA or whatever else is there

just dont give up man


----------



## C (Sep 4, 2003)

The head of productions at the University of South Alabama is a USC graduate... - he's a teacher, what are your dreams?

- C. Davis
YELLOW HAMMER PRODUCTIONS


----------

